# rough collies



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I am absolutely prepared ta do whatever it takes ta own one, but unfortunately i don't really know much about grooming and what brushes or scissors ta use. I know that the fur between the tires does need ta be trimmed so that there isn't ice build up during winter, but idk what scissors ta use or how ta properly groom a rough collie.  i don't have one yet but i want ta learn how BEFORE i get one rather than after


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

You'll want to have a slicker brush and a comb for sure to keep them brushed out nicely, using the slicker brush to brush them out first, and then using the comb to get any remaining tangles out. 
If you don't know anything about grooming I would not recommend doing the haircuts on your own unless you're willing to watch videos on how its done and learn properly, otherwise you might just be putting your dog in danger. The fur between the pads should be shaved out with clippers(a #10 blade), NOT cut out with scissors. 
It's really just easier to take your dog to the groomer once in a while for any hair cutting or shaving of the pads unless you're really willing to learn the safety and techniques behind grooming as well as spend a lot of money on good grooming equipment.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I have no problem taking him ta the groomers. i just wanted ta see if i could do some minor things at home. It seems easier ta just take then ta the , i def don't wasn't ta put my animal in any danger. So just a slicker brush and a comb? Easy enough  thank you. Also how often would i want ta get this done and what do i tell them ta do as in cutting wise?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Starae said:


> The fur between the pads should be shaved out with clippers(a #10 blade), NOT cut out with scissors.


I have a spaniel and am able to cut the fur on the bottom and tops of his feet with just scissors and thinning shears. Do I get the pads as neat and as close as clippers would? Probably not, but it works just fine. Clippers aren't always necessary, especially with a double coated dog like a collie who shouldn't be shaved anyway.

kcomstoc, I don't have collie experience, but don't be deterred from grooming yourself - it's definitely doable, especially on dogs who don't need full haircuts once a month (though my mom and I groomed our schnauzers ourselves - they didn't look like show dogs, but it got the job done).

ETA: I agree with the comb and slicker. I think pin brushes (good ones, not the cheap ones they sell at the pet store) are also fantastic because they really get down into the coat where it mats. Not sure if collies need to have trimming done to neaten them up, but a good pair of shears and thinning shears are nice to have.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's what i meant, i was just gonna trim up the feet. I am not gonna show my dog he's just gonna be a companion


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes it can be done with scissors if you're looking for just neatening the feet up, but if you're wanting to prevent ice and snow clumps in the pads in the winter time then shaving them out is the best option. If you do use scissors though you just have to be very careful about it and pull the hair up from between their toes before you trim it. 

As for haircutting, that is entirely up to the owners preference! Some people get their butts and leg feathers tidied up and some people like them to be long and pretty, but it's not something that needs to be done. I think if you plan to adventure out with him a lot then is can be handy to have some of their hair trimmed up a little to prevent weeds and sticks from twisting into it. 

How often you take them to the groomer is up to you, if you keep them well groomed at home with weekly brushing then maybe once every 2-3 months for just a light haircut, some people go longer, some people get it done once a month, it really all depends on how you like your dog to look and what works best for your lifestyle. I would tell your groomer you only want a tidy trim, or some call it a perimeter trim. That usually just contains trimming up the feet, butt, leg feathers and tummy.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That sounds perfect...when he's older hikes are a possibility in nice weather  I'm so thankful for all of the advice. I want you ta rest assured that nail trimming isn't an issue I've done it a few times on dogs and i do it for my bunny as well. I've never had a bleed


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

Good! That was the other thing I was going to mention, but if you plan to do hiking and a lot of outdoors stuff nails aren't usually much of an issue anyways. I would make sure that you keep the ears cleaned as well and make sure they stay dry if the dog does any swimming. The only other advice I would have to give is to just start playing with his feet from day 1 so he is used to his feet being handled, it makes grooming the feet so much easier in the long run. Goodluck, they are great dogs if you end up getting one.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I def know about playing with feet, some of the dogs i trimmed nails on were not willing participants and it made the job difficult. Have you owned a rough collie?


----------



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

No but I have groomed many of them and have yet to come across a bad one, for the most part they have been very sweet.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

That's good news  thank you for all your advice


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I just trimmed my bunny's nails...no bleeds but he squirmed so much even with my BF restraining him


----------

